# Anyone want a horse?



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Yeee haw.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Geeze, it took me awhile. Getting old I guess.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Geeze, it took me awhile. Getting old I guess.


LOL!!!! I figure that the person riding that horse was a guy and was so focused that he ran his horse into something that left quite an impression.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

The horse version of mud flap girls.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Ain't photoshop awesome !


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Well I finally got it:doh:At first I was thinking 'if I saw it I would be amazed'well I was thinking of a different area of the horse


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

I pointed it out to my wife...she wasn't amazed.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Registered Name is " Lap Dancer "


----------

